# Rechte Maustaste sperren



## dark_ghost (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe da folgendes Problem:  Ich möchte diesen Code auf meiner HP einbinden um die rechte-maustasten-funktion zu deaktivieren.

<script language="JavaScript"> 
function click() 
{if (event.button==2) 
{alert('Ätsch die Rechte Maustaste ist hier gesperrt')}} 
document.onmousedown=click
</script>

Im Internet Explorer funktioniert, dass auch, nicht aber im FireFox.
Könnt ihr mir sagen warum oder wie der code lauten muss damit er auch im FireFox funkioniert.

Vielen Dank
Andi


----------



## redlama (25. Februar 2005)

Schau Dir mal den folgenden Link an, vielleicht hilft der Dir weiter: Rechte Maustaste schützen.
Aber eine Frage am Rande, was machst Du, wenn jemand JavaScript deaktiviert hat, bzw. der JavaScript Code von Norton Internet Security automatisch geblockt wird?

redlama


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2005)

Ich hab irgendwo letztens was gelesen, dass das auch ohne JavaScript geht, ueber verschiedene Tags. Ich glaub das war sogar hier im Forum. Ich guck mal rum ob ich's finde.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2005)

So, gefunden.
Check this out!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (25. Februar 2005)

Das bringt sowieso nix. Wenn dein Quelltext so geheim ist, dann nimm die Seite lieber offline.  ;-]


----------



## kurtparis (25. Februar 2005)

Ein Mac-user wird dadurch zumindest nicht davon abgehalten den Quellentext zu öffnen oder die Bilder zu kopieren !
1. weil's auf Mac keinen serienmässigen Rechtsklick gibt.
2. ctrl.+Apfeln funktioniert weiterhin


----------



## vault-tec (25. Februar 2005)

Daniel Mannheimer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das bringt sowieso nix. Wenn dein Quelltext so geheim ist, dann nimm die Seite lieber offline.  ;-]


Eben. Wieso glaubt eigentlich jeder, er müsse seinen HTML-Quelltext vor fremden Augen verbergen...  Ich persönlich halte nichts von dämlichen Spielereien wie "Rechte Maustaste deaktivieren", "Zurücktaste deaktivieren" und ähnlichem Käse... Wer deinen Quelltext will, der bekommt ihn auch. Richtig Verstecken kannst du den nämlich eh nicht, weil sonst der Browser deine Seite nicht anzeigen könnte. Du kannst mit nicht funktionierender Rechter Maustaste und/oder Textmarkierung nur deinen Besuchern den Besuch auf deiner Seite vergälen.

Gruß, Niko


----------



## redlama (25. Februar 2005)

Und die Daten der Seite werden doch eh in die "Temporary Internet Files" gespeichert oder irre ich mich da jetzt?
Dann können sie einfach von da gespeichert werden, ...

redlama


----------



## Gumbo (25. Februar 2005)

Was für eine Bevormundung des Benutzers die rechte Maustaste zu sperren. Was möchtest du damit bezwecken? Möchtest du deine Besucher vergraulen? Websites, die meine Bewegungsfreiheit so drastisch einschränken, würde ich nicht besuchen.

Ich halte vom „Verstecken“ des Quellcodes auch nicht viel – im Gegenteil, ich würde mich sogar freuen, wenn sich jemand dafür interessiert.


----------



## SilentWarrior (25. Februar 2005)

Die Sache ist als solches ohnehin lächerlich, da man meines Wissens in jedem Browser über Ansicht -> Quelltext an den Sourcecode kommt, ohne dabei von irgendeinem besch***enen JavaScript aufgehalten zu werden.


----------



## kurtparis (25. Februar 2005)

Als Photograph kann ich allerdings verstehen wenn jemand seine Bilder gegen wilden Download schützen will. Deshalb habe ich meine Site in Flash gemacht, auch wenn's kein 100% Schutz ist.


----------



## vault-tec (25. Februar 2005)

Nun ja, aber wie schon mehrmals gesagt wurde: Es gibt keinen wirklichen Schutz vor Daten-/Bilderdiebstahl. Genausowenig, wie ich jemanden mit einem Vorschlaghammer daran hindern kann,  meine massive Haustür zu Zahnstochern zu verarbeiten und bei mir einzubrechen. Wer kriminelle Energie für einen Diebstahl hat, findet auch Mittel und Wege, diesen auszuführen. Aber natürlich ist der Wunsch nach Schutz der eigenen Eigentumsrechte verständlich. Er ist meiner Meinung nach halt nur nicht realisierbar.

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (25. Februar 2005)

kurtparis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Als Photograph kann ich allerdings verstehen wenn jemand seine Bilder gegen wilden Download schützen will. Deshalb habe ich meine Site in Flash gemacht, auch wenn's kein 100% Schutz ist.




Screenshot


----------



## kurtparis (25. Februar 2005)

klar kann man immer noch einen Screenshot machen. Allerdings ist Screenshot + öffnen in einer Applikation +ausschnitt machen+  abspeichern, schon etwas aufwendiger als sich einach ein Bild auf den desktop zu ziehen (für Mac) oder rechtsklick (für PC)


----------



## c2uk (25. Februar 2005)

Wenn jemand an das Bild will, dann nimmt er auch diesen Umweg in Kauf. 

Am besten für Bilder sind imho immer noch die Wasserzeichen, auch wenn diese eventuell stöhren und man die auch mit sehr viel Mühe wegretuschieren könnte.


----------



## liquidbeats (25. Februar 2005)

Daniel Mannheimer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das bringt sowieso nix. Wenn dein Quelltext so geheim ist, dann nimm die Seite lieber offline. ;-]


Besser konnte man es nicht ausdrücken.


----------



## kurtparis (25. Februar 2005)

Wie Azmodan oben sagte "Genausowenig, wie ich jemanden mit einem Vorschlaghammer daran hindern kann,  meine massive Haustür zu Zahnstochern zu verarbeiten und bei mir einzubrechen."
Sehe ich den "umweg" als eine art Haustûr...immer noch besser als garnichts als schutz gegen Hühnerdiebe !.
Allerdings bin ich mich am fragen ob man in FLASH nicht beim drücken der Screenshot-Taste ein ©-vermerk über Bilder einblenden könnte - wäre wesentlich eleganter als ein Wasserzeichen-. Kann's leider nicht ausprobieren da es auf MAC's keine Screenshot-Taste gibt.


----------



## c2uk (25. Februar 2005)

kurtparis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allerdings bin ich mich am fragen ob man in FLASH nicht beim drücken der Screenshot-Taste ein ©-vermerk über Bilder einblenden könnte - wäre wesentlich eleganter als ein Wasserzeichen-. Kann's leider nicht ausprobieren da es auf MAC's keine Screenshot-Taste gibt.


 
 Es gibt auch Screenshot-Programme, bei Corel war mal so was mit dabei. Das würdest damit glaube ich nicht umgehen können. Von daher wäre es nur nochmal seine Tür, die man einschlägen müsste, aber derjenige der das Bild will mit Sicherheit auch tut. Ist nämlich schon was anderes bevor man mit einem Vorschlagshammer eine Tür zu Breiholz macht oder ein Bild aus dem Internet klaut.


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Februar 2005)

Ich staune immer wieder, wie enorm die Resonanz auf diese Frage ist... wenn das nur bei interessanten Sachen auch immer der Fall wäre :suspekt:


----------



## kurtparis (25. Februar 2005)

Ich finde  das Thema nicht so uninteressant. Ich habe öfters in kleinen Webagency's gearbeitet. Und musste mit schrecken ansehen wie dort ab und an von anderen Sites Photos runtergeladen, etwas verfremdet, und wieder in andere Sites eingebaut wurden, nur weil der Kunde zu geizig war oder das Büdget zu eng kalkuliert war um Photos zu kaufen.
Wenn du einen Computerladen hasst machst du dir ja auch gedanken wie du dich vorm klau schützen kannst oder ?


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Februar 2005)

Mmmh... und du meinst jetzt, diese kleinen Webagency's liessen sich davon in irgendeiner Weise abhalten.

Wer etwas rechtswidrig verwendet, kann davon nicht abgehalten werden.
Da ist es sicher sinnvoller, sich damit zu beschäftigen, wie man solche Leute ausfindig macht (z.B.über  Wasserzeichen) und zur Kasse bittet.


----------



## kurtparis (25. Februar 2005)

Man kann sicher niemanden davon abhalten zu klauen, aber man man's ihm erschwert geht er lieber wo anders klauen.


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. Februar 2005)

kurtparis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man kann sicher niemanden davon abhalten zu klauen, aber man man's ihm erschwert geht er lieber wo anders klauen.


 
Und trotzdem gibt es Leute die in Privathäuser einsteigen die besser gesichert sind als Fort Knox ( schreibt sich das so ? )

Wenn Jemand wirklich an dem interesiert ist was du besitzt wird er es trotzdem versuchen, und vermutlich auch schaffen.
Deswegen würde ich eher darauf setzen die Täter zu schnappen, als dass ich den unschuldigen User, der sich zB ein Bild einfach nur für sich selbst speichern möchte, in seinen Möglichkeiten einzuschränken.
Die von Sven schon erwähnten Wasserzeichen wären da eine Sinnvolle Methode.


----------



## kurtparis (25. Februar 2005)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und trotzdem gibt es Leute die in Privathäuser einsteigen die besser gesichert sind als Fort Knox ( schreibt sich das so ? )
> 
> Wenn Jemand wirklich an dem interesiert ist was du besitzt wird er es trotzdem versuchen, und vermutlich auch schaffen.
> Deswegen würde ich eher darauf setzen die Täter zu schnappen, als dass ich den unschuldigen User, der sich zB ein Bild einfach nur für sich selbst speichern möchte, in seinen Möglichkeiten einzuschränken.
> Die von Sven schon erwähnten Wasserzeichen wären da eine Sinnvolle Methode.


Die Frage ist nur wie du überhaupt, drauf kommen willst dass dir jemand was geklaut hat.
Bei Millionen von Sites die sich im Netz tummeln, ist die wahrscheinlichkeit so gross wie ein Lottogewinn.
Die Wasserzeichen haben leider den Nachteil dass sie von vorneherein die Bilder "verunstalten" was ja nicht der Sinn sein kann, wenn du deine Arbeit zeigen willst.


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Februar 2005)

Mit "Wasserzeichen" meinte ich eher in Bildern versteckte Sachen...also nix Sichtbares.
Für sowas gibts dann, glaube ich, eigene Suchmaschinen.


----------



## kurtparis (25. Februar 2005)

Ich weiss zwar dass man PSD und PDF dateien mit einem "unsichtbaren" copyright schützen kann aber bei JPG, GIF und PNG ist mir sowas nicht bekannt


----------



## c2uk (25. Februar 2005)

Also soweit ich weiss, kann die Variante mit digitalem Wasserzeichen plus solche Extras wie spezielle Suchmaschinen dafür schon recht teuer sein.

Ein Anbieter für sowas wäre http://www.digimarc.com (das Angebot mit spezieller Suche kostet da $500 für 5.000 Bilder).


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Februar 2005)

Teuer....

ein Bekannter von mir hatte für eine Party eine Karte als Anfahrtsskizze ins Netz gestellt.
Neulich erzählte er mir, dass er von dem Anbieter, wo er die Karte her hatte (und widerrechtlich benutzt)... eine nette Mail incl. Rechnung von 300€ bekommen hat.

Da sind die $500 schnell eingespielt


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. Februar 2005)

c2uk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also soweit ich weiss, kann die Variante mit digitalem Wasserzeichen plus solche Extras wie spezielle Suchmaschinen dafür schon recht teuer sein.
> 
> Ein Anbieter für sowas wäre www.digimarc.com (das Angebot mit spezieller Suche kostet da $500 für 5.000 Bilder).


 
Das wären laut Adam Riese 10 Cent pro Bild.
Wer wirklich "wertvolle" Bilder hat für den Lohnt sich dass, hab jetzt nicht geschaut ob es da auch Angebote für kleinere Mengen gibt.
Alternativ setz einfach selbst unsichtbare Copyright Hinweise im Bild, wenn einer das Bild ohne große Veränderungen einsetzt kann man diese ja auch wieder sichtbar machen.

Und ich hab meine User nicht eingeschränkt.


Edit: 
@Sven: Genau sowas meinte ich, mit das Lohnt sich ;-]


----------



## c2uk (25. Februar 2005)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das wären laut Adam Riese 10 Cent pro Bild.
> Wer wirklich "wertvolle" Bilder hat für den Lohnt sich dass, hab jetzt nicht geschaut ob es da auch Angebote für kleinere Mengen gibt.
> Alternativ setz einfach selbst unsichtbare Copyright Hinweise im Bild, wenn einer das Bild ohne große Veränderungen einsetzt kann man diese ja auch wieder sichtbar machen.
> 
> Und ich hab meine User nicht eingeschränkt.


 
 Okay, falsch ausgedrückt, für die $500 kann man bis zu 5.000 Bilder mit einem Wasserzeichen versehen. Klar, dass es sich bei 5.000 rentiert bzw. schon darunter und für Profis sowieso, aber von denen gehe ich nicht aus, da die wissen sollten wie sie Copyright Diebstahl verhindern können.

 Der große Vorteil bei dem ganzen scheint ja zu sein, dass dieses Produkt alle Deine digital mit Wasserzeichen gekennzeichneten Bilder im Netz wieder findet.

 So wie es wohl bei Svens Bekanntem der Fall war.


----------



## kurtparis (25. Februar 2005)

Also das mit Digimarc hört sich zwar gut an. Aber ich hab's gerade ausprobiert in Photoshop.Wenn man ein Digimarc JPG in Photoshop öffnet erscheint zwar unter Filter --> Digimarc der © vermerk. Allerdings wenn ich das Photo als neue Datei abspeichere ist er wieder weg.
>>SOLL JETZT ABER KEIN TIP FUR KLAUER SEIN<<


----------



## c2uk (26. Februar 2005)

Habs jetzt auch mit deren Testbild und Fireworks ausprobiert, danach gibts kein Digimarc mehr (das Tool zum Copyright prüfen gibts bei denen umsonst).

 Und dafür jetzt $500 ausgeben? Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, da muss noch mehr dahinter stecken. Denn wer klaut schon einfach nur die Bilder ohne die auch in irgendeiner Weise zu verändern.


----------



## liquidbeats (26. Februar 2005)

kurtparis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn man ein Digimarc JPG in Photoshop öffnet erscheint zwar unter Filter --> Digimarc der © vermerk. Allerdings wenn ich das Photo als neue Datei abspeichere ist er wieder weg.


Komisches Wasserzeichen  
grüße


----------

